# ebay special or eco ambush



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey guys I know this should be a no brainer but tossing up between the $580 EBAY pro angler kayaks getting around I think they are about a 3.6m

And the bcf eco ambush. Of about the same size. For $999 or cheaper if I can find a second hand one.

Thoughts ???


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeh im keen for offshore. Not so much for macks but other pelagics.
I see what your saying with going bigger and better for the same coin. 
Ive got some time to decide as ive got a son due to be born in 3 weeks so no fishing for me for a few months at least. Ill keep you postwd on my searching as I will no doubt have questions


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> Give them both a miss and look for a quality brand name kayak second hand.


 X2, wish I had done that for my first Yak.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Known guys who have had both. They are low profile and a wet ride, The rudder system is near useless, but ok for price of $600 for a 13 foot yak, The ECO ambush can be found sometimes at that price too. But as others point out at full price you are comparing to new price of a Kingfisher, which is far better. Second hand you will get one with extras.

If you got one of these you would be looking to upgrade soon, so just skip that step.


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

ok so ive had a look around, now looking at the ocean kayak prowler ultra 4.3. 
the others u mention seem ok but this one seems to tick all my boxes so far. but again im a novice so input would be great.
i dont think ill get a glass yak btw just not practical for me for transportation etc


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks lapse. Youve been a great help mate. Once I get this yak yricked out ill organise a trip with you if your keen


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks lapse. Youve been a great help mate. Once I get this yak yricked out ill organise a trip with you if your keen


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks lapse. Youve been a great help mate. Once I get this yak yricked out ill organise a trip with you if your keen


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats a big step up, you getting new or S/H ?
Probably up near the top of the list of plastic paddle yaks. good offshore one too.
Should be able to find plenty of ideas to pimp that up.


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

New I think. I have a connection that may be able to get me one at cost... maybe


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

yeh saw that one. trying to find a way to get some coin together to go up and see him.


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lapse said:


> Once you are on the water, definitely keen for a trip. I have forgotten how to fish though, so I will just follow you to your flatty spot!


dammit i was hoping to follow you around. we just be two blokes doing circles out there i think lol. 
yeh happy to take you to secret spot #23. talk to you once im kitted up


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Prowler 4.3 is good ocean going yak. Dont go smaller.

I have the OK Scupper Pro (RTM Tempo) and have had it for 10+ years. I use it heaps. I cant see myself changing yaks because its bulletproof and such a great work horse. It'll last forever and gets treated rough. Great weight to size also. I can lift mine above my head onto the car and off. Im 75kg and not real athletic. So I dont have to plan too much about taking it out. Can do solo paddles at a moments notice. Paddle loads offshore. Love it.

The OK scupper pro should be pretty negotiable now as they are not current models.


----------



## yardy87 (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks for all your advice guys, 
i put a deposit down on a nice fluro green 4.3 prowler ultra today, lay-bying it until after my son is born (missus would kill me otherwise) 
so im guna start researching my pimp out now to try and get a setup that suits me and my fishing style (insert style here lol). 
thanks again to lapse for talking me out of the others.

see you on the water soon


----------

